# 230gallon Amazonian river bed



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I broke down my saltwater tank and decided to make another large vivarium. This one will have a Amazonian theme as there will be a shallow black water river bed with lots of rock work. As well as a single hygrolon/pvc tree with orchids and cool plants all over it. Custom led spot lights. It will also have three lvls and with a 48 x 30 x 37" foot print has lots of room. I'm thinking a group of super blues as there are really cool and do well in groups, but am still unsure at this point.


More to come!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry for your saltwater tank, it was very nice. I will follow this new thread, but if you mean the "super blues" auratus, well, they are not Amazonian species. If you plan to make an Amazon biotope viv, it is perhaps appropriate to put in it some Amazonian frogs.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Not really gonna go the biotope route just the feel of the tank, though, I might look into that as well maybe even just plants from the amazon,hmmmm. I've been in saltwater for 7-8 years and with my 1 year old and my various other hobbies,work, family I simply just needed to keep it to one or two hobbies.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

How do you plan to keep the animals inside the enclosure?

I'll be following along. Can't wait to see how it unfolds.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I have four pieces of glass the will silicone to each side to complete the rimless tank to a vivarium


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone think I can keep more then a pair of green sips in this tank? I actually dont own any tinc and I really like green sips


----------



## Dartkart21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol it would take me an hour to find two frogs in this size tank


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Dartkart21 said:


> Lol it would take me an hour to find two frogs in this size tank


Yeah some time it take a while to find them in my drop off too but that's half the fun, for me at least lol


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

MINTS


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmmmmm now I have no idea!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Giga said:


> Anyone think I can keep more then a pair of green sips in this tank? I actually dont own any tinc and I really like green sips


Yes, I have many groups of Tincs in 24" x 24" x 18" Exo's. I enjoy the group dynamics very much and have yet to have to pull a frog. Lots of hides is beneficial for keeping groups. For instance, when placing pieces of wood, I dig out holes under the wood for them to retreat too. Making it easy for them to climb will allow them to use the whole tank. If a frog is really stressed it will go to the top to escape another frog or frogs. In due time they will rejoin the group. You just have to keep an eye out for odd behaviour. A frog so stressed that it won't come out to eat...Most Tincs are very bold and when it's eating time it's hard to screw up a head count lol

"Subscribed" Looking forward to seeing the results! 

Have fun with it!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

MIIIINNNTTTTTSSSSSS

What better frog for a 230G tank than something that's big, bold, great in groups, and great looking like mints?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> MIIIINNNTTTTTSSSSSS
> 
> What better frog for a 230G tank than something that's big, bold, great in groups, and great looking like mints?


And has one of the best calls around.....


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> MIIIINNNTTTTTSSSSSS
> 
> What better frog for a 230G tank than something that's big, bold, great in groups, and great looking like mints?


A group of Green Sips? 

Okay, the Mints do have a great call! 

What about Bicolors? They seem to be on the popularity decline as of late and don't get it...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Terribilis are cool, but they'll only utilize the floor space. I say go with some large Ameerega like bassleri, pepperi, or trivittata. You have quite a few options for each. They'll use all the space, do great in groups, and they have really cool calls.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I second what Adam said... Ameerega do very well in large horizontal enclosures, in groups, are bold, and colorful.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

update time:

so the main feature is a hollow buttress tree. it's about half way done though



It also has a crazy branch going to the right that will be covered in moss,orchids and other epiphytes. Don't mind that pvc coming from the bottom that's just holding it up for now.



also have a hollow fallen log on the other land area that again is in the works. it also has a hole in the side so you can see into it from the side.



shallow black river is coming along too!


sorry for the lame pics but my camera is a poopy P & S so there not the best. More to come soon.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have no idea how you will transform this open tank (with this stump that comes out from the edge, as we can see in some layouts of Takashi Amano aquariums) in a viv suitable for dart frog, but I trust in your imagination. 
Keep us updated


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not sure why people don't get that once 4 pieces of glass will be silicones on the side it will be a normal viv, and the log is inside the walls


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

Cant wait to see the finish product!


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

frogfreak said:


> A group of Green Sips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love my bicolores! They would make a great group frog for a viv that size. Can't wait to see this unfold. Subscribed!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks! I plan on putting some time into this today so pics today or tomorrow


----------



## prunfarm (Nov 8, 2013)

Subbed. I almost wish you would just slap a huge pane of glass in front of the entire nook, and do it up inside. Looks big enough to keep dinosaurs. Being a former reefer myself, that was a purdy tank tho.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

prunfarm said:


> Subbed. I almost wish you would just slap a huge pane of glass in front of the entire nook, and do it up inside. Looks big enough to keep dinosaurs. Being a former reefer myself, that was a purdy tank tho.


yea i made the tank too-it's made of 3/8 polished edges and it was a mangrove tank more can be seen here Mangrove Forest-time to say goodbye - Members Aquariums - Nano-Reef.com Forums Oh I I almost did that as I built that nook too!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I clicked on the link and saw the amazing mangrove tank. Read all the post until the end waiting for the finale and bang your tank crashed. Been there. Looking forward to seeing your build here. 
Good luck.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

Update



*
been cultivating some low growing tropical moss-stared with a couple quarter size pieces
[URL=http://s139.photobucket.com/user/Veritas21885/media/IMG_2728_zpsaf945n671.jpg.html][/url]


----------

